# An update on how my I.O. is doing.



## joossa (Nov 8, 2006)

Unfortunatley, my adult male died on Sunday. He became lethargic and weak. His eyes already had black spots when I caught him. The worst part is that I could not get him to mate with my female. =(

I caught both my male and female as adults, so I am hoping that the female had already mated before I collected her from my backyard.

She laid a small (about 1cm long) ooth about two and a half weeks ago, and just about 3 days ago, she laid a huge one (compared to the first one she laid [it was about 2.5cm long]).

I am preparing to remove the first one and give it a "cold period". How do you guys think I should go about this? I know how to cut it off the cover of my critter-keeper, but what then? Do I place it in the fridge? Outside? Should I hang it by a string in a container like one member showed in his post??? Or can I simply lay it on the bottom of the container while it goes throgh its cold period??

thanks for all the help =)


----------



## joossa (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's a pic of how an I. Oratoria ooth looks like (scroll down).

http://www.bugsincyberspace.com/iris_oratoria.html


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a male I.O I could send you. He wont seem to eat very well for me, I have to catch him small winged things. He might as well help keep up the species if nothing else, lol.


----------

